

Sorry, devs, but you’re not a true ‘software person’ just because you code - bitsweet
http://venturebeat.com/2013/11/14/software-people/

======
jhprks
I hoped to see some useful information that can help me to see the world
through the lens of software, but... Jeff Lawson should've been more clear
about what he really meant by "looking at the world through the lens of
software."

~~~
misterparker
It was pretty abstract, but I think it's meant to be mostly high level.
"looking at the world through the lens of software" from what I got, is just
seeing all problems as solvable by software. Not sure how much deeper you can
take it, other than just giving a whole bunch of examples of problems to be
solved with software.

